# Single White Line in the centre of the road V's double white line.



## roker (27 Feb 2012)

I just looked up the Rules Of The Road online. Single white line is not mentioned, can anyone tell me what is the difference between a double white line down the centre of the road, and a single white line down the centre of the road? Both must not be crossed for overtaking.


----------



## gm88 (27 Feb 2012)

Single or double continuous white lines along the centre of the road	All traffic must keep to the left of the line (except in an emergency or for access).


----------



## roker (28 Feb 2012)

We know that, but why have the same rule for the two different markings?


----------



## niceoneted (28 Feb 2012)

Usually the double white line is used where one side of the road changes to a broken white line - as in safe to pass from that side.


----------



## Crugers (28 Feb 2012)

roker said:


> ...Single white line is not mentioned...





_Road markings_
Single or double           continuous white           lines along the         centre of the road
_What they mean_
All traffic *must* keep to the left of           the line (except in an emergency or         for access).

The single continuous white line down the centre of the road means you can't cross it at all.
And double continuous white line down the centre of the road means you can't cross it at all, at all.

But seriously niceoneted got it spot on - it is for places where the rules for traffic will differ for each side of the road.


----------



## roker (28 Feb 2012)

Sorry, I missed the first sentence, I looked at the diagram, but as you say they mean the same thing so why make it more confusing. 
Got stuck behind a tractor for a couple of mile yesterday, the temptation to pass is overwhelming when you can see past it at 10 mph


----------



## Guns N Roses (28 Feb 2012)

roker said:


> Single white line is not mentioned,


 
Actually it is mentioned. You will find information about all the different types of road lines on page 60 of The Rules of the Road handbook.


----------



## Leo (28 Feb 2012)

roker said:


> Sorry, I missed the first sentence, I looked at the diagram, but as you say they mean the same thing so why make it more confusing.


 
Because as mentioned previously, the double is usually used in situations where one will become a broken line. In those situations, it is OK to cross from the broken line side to overtake, but not from the other. These are frequently used on hills, where it is safe to overtake having passed the peak, but not approcahing it.


----------



## ajapale (5 Mar 2012)

OT material removed.


----------



## ajapale (5 Mar 2012)

This is what the 1964 Act has to say:

Continuous white lines   

*9.* An authorised continuous white line along the centre of a  roadway shall indicate that traffic must drive to the left of the line,  and when on a stretch of roadway on which such a line has been provided a  driver shall, save for the purpose of entering or leaving land or  premises adjoining the right hand side of that roadway, drive to the  left of the line.


 Broken white lines on centre of roadway   

*10.* An authorised broken white line along the centre of a  roadway shall indicate that traffic must keep to the left of that broken  white line unless it can be crossed without danger to other traffic or  pedestrians, and when on a stretch of roadway along the centre of which  such a line has been provided, a driver shall, save when he can cross  the line without danger to other traffic or pedestrians, drive to the  left of the line.


 Parallel white lines on centre of roadway   

*11.*—(1) Two authorised parallel continuous white lines along  the centre of a roadway shall indicate that traffic must keep to the  left of those lines, and when on a stretch of roadway along the centre  of which such lines have been provided a driver shall drive to the left  of the lines.


 (2) An authorised continuous white line and an  authorised broken white line parallel to the continuous white line,  both extending along the centre of a roadway, shall indicate that  traffic having the continuous white line nearest to its right shall keep  to the left of the lines, and that traffic having the broken white line  nearest to its right shall keep to the left of the lines save where  they can be crossed without danger to other traffic or pedestrians, and  when on a roadway along the centre of which such lines have been  provided a driver shall drive to the left of such lines when the  continuous white line is nearest to him and, when the broken white line  is nearest to him, shall drive to the left of the lines save where they  can be crossed without danger to other traffic or pedestrians.


----------



## tosullivan (2 Apr 2012)

single white line means you cant cross it at all
double white line means you cant cross it at all at all


----------



## ajapale (2 Apr 2012)

tosullivan said:


> single white line means you cant cross it at all
> double white line means you cant cross it at all at all



This lame old "joke" is off topic and was made already by Crugers.



Crugers said:


> The single continuous white line down the centre of the road means you can't cross it at all.
> And double continuous white line down the centre of the road means you can't cross it at all, at all.


----------



## AlastairSC (16 Apr 2012)

So what happens when you meet a pedestrian walking towards you on your side? Or if you come up behind a cyclist?


----------



## sean.c (26 Apr 2012)

As always, the safety of people is paramount.  

If it is necessary to cross the white line to avoid injury to another person, then you must do so.

However, like hurting someone in self-defence, this will probably end up in court for a judge to decide if it was necessary or not.


----------

